# 5ten, fiveten, Größenauswahl ????



## wittenberger (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die 5ten Schuhe ausfallen ? Eher größer oder kleiner, habe Größe 42,5 und bin unsicher ob ich lieber die 43 nehme,
will mir impact oder freerider kaufen,

danke Frank


----------



## scylla (16. August 2011)

von der länge her würde ich sagen "normal", in der breite aber eher "größer".
kauf sie lieber in deiner normalen schuhgröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2011)

Shimano-Schuhe passen mir in 44. Bei 5-Ten 43.


----------



## scylla (16. August 2011)

man müsste aber noch dazu sagen, dass shimano schuhe tendentiell eine nummer kleiner ausfallen als normal. 
ich habe normal bei straßenschuhen größe 39, bei shimano größe 40, bei 5.10 größe 39


----------



## Tesla71 (16. August 2011)

Hi, das war hier gestern schonmal Thema. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538462

Such Dir mal die Info zum 5.10 bei Hibike raus, meß Deinen Fuß und kauf die entsprechende Größe. Das paßt. 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/popup/e9968/stext/show.html


----------



## hypocrisy76 (19. August 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hi, das war hier gestern schonmal Thema. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538462
> 
> Such Dir mal die Info zum 5.10 bei Hibike raus, meß Deinen Fuß und kauf die entsprechende Größe. Das paßt.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/popup/e9968/stext/show.html




Ich finde die 5/10 sind von der Größe mit den Adidas Sportschuhen zu vergleichen, ist zumindest ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. August 2011)

Nike probieren, und nach den US-Größenangaben gehen, die passen


----------



## wittenberger (19. August 2011)

[Also ich habe die fiveten inzwischen geliefert bekommen (gocycle.de)
und muss sagen die Größen stimmen exakt, hatte vorher Fuss vermessen und die Größe in der Tabelle abgelesen, kam 42,5 raus, was auch stimmt ich bin immer zwischen 42 und 43.
Schuh hat ganz genau gepaßt, habe ich trotzdem zurückgeschickt, weil der Impact in natura gegenüber Foto´s doch sehr klobig aussieht, nehme nun doch den Freerider, der ist etwas gesellschaftstauglicher.
Danke für Eure Tipps,
Frank


----------



## Tesla71 (23. August 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Ich finde die 5/10 sind von der Größe mit den Adidas Sportschuhen zu vergleichen, ist zumindest ein sehr guter Anhaltspunkt!





Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Nike probieren, und nach den US-Größenangaben gehen, die passen



Hm, ich habe ein paar Nike-Schuhe, GR. 42 (US 10,5!?), jede Menge Adidas in 42, bin aber nach der Tabelle vorgegangen und habe die 5.10 daraufhin in 7,5 bestellt.
Paßt wie angegossen.


----------



## _BuzzT_ (24. August 2011)

Habe normal 45... Beim Fiveten Freerider ists 46 geworden...


----------

